# PAINT THINNER as ghost/haze/emulsion remover?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I forget where I read it on the forum but someone said u could use paint thinner as ghost/haze/emulsion remover. Is this true? What kind of paint thinner would that be? I'd like to try it. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

thinner isn't a "hot" enough chemical. Acetone, or xylene would be better, but commercial haze remover is your best bet. Go ahead and spend the money on proper chemicals


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok so acetone like nail polish remover?100% acetone? It won't dissolve my screens?


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## zoiko (Oct 21, 2007)

In a time of need you can use bleach as an emulsion remover, But it does not do a good job with ulano QTX, But I have used it on Dual Cure emulsions. But Emulsion remover works way better. I also found that the franmar emulsion remover will take off the emulsion without a pressure washer, that stuff works really nice.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

kc6789 said:


> Ok so acetone like nail polish remover?100% acetone? It won't dissolve my screens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


no actual acetone, like next to the paint thinner and whatnot at home depot, etc.

i use it all the time, it won't hurt the mesh


----------



## kingscreen (Jul 4, 2008)

Buy proper chemicals. It's more worth your while than to waste time trying to find budget products that _kinda _work. Try Franmar's trial kit. Worth every penny.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

kingscreen said:


> Buy proper chemicals. It's more worth your while than to waste time trying to find budget products that _kinda _work. Try Franmar's trial kit. Worth every penny.


 
I agree completely. 
Also, they are reasonably priced. Emulsion remover and haze remover do two different actions.
Just like you need ink wash to remove the ink residue from your screens. 

Do it right. It's different if you just want to do it as a hobby, for yourself and for gifts, but when/if you are thinking of doing work for customers and for money, if you cut corners and don't do things the right way, your product suffers, your customers suffer and in the end, you suffer big time. Bad word travels FAST.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The wrong chemicals can also be bad for you and bad for the environment. And illegal. Commercial screenprinting products are mostly drain safe and legal. Improvised solutions may or may not be - you'd have to check your local laws and do the research yourself to know whether or not you could have a problem with the EPA, etc.

OSHA would definitely have a problem with it. If it doesn't come with an MSDS, you don't want it in your print room.

If you value your lungs, stick to things that are purpose made.


----------



## Texsource Ronnie (Aug 24, 2010)

Try the rhino 2800, best on the market


----------

